# Specific Gravity of Poppy Seeds



## HerbalEarthling (Aug 2, 2013)

Kind of new to Soap Making Forum and if there is a more appropriate place to put this thread, please let me know!

I am using the SoapMaker3 Pro program and it asks for specific gravity for each ingredient.  I have found pretty much every other ingredient except for poppy seeds (so far).  Was wondering if anyone has any insight on this.  Thanks!


----------



## lsg (Aug 2, 2013)

I am assuming you are referring to the whole seed and not the oil. I wouldn't worry about the specific gravity of poppy seeds. If I can't find the specific gravity for an ingredient, I put 1 in the box.

Click on the "Help" option next to the shopping cart on the menu bar of SoapMaker 3.  Then click on the blue highlighted words "Getting started with SoapMaker 3.  Click on "Initial Setup."  Choose "Supplies Setup."  Scroll down until until you see the blue highlighted words "Specific Gravity."  Click on that and that will take you to information concerning specific gravity.


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for your input!  I did go ahead and put "1" for my solid ingredients if a quick Google search doesn't turn anything up.  And honestly, most of my herbs are from before I started my soap making so have so much of it on hand and I can obviously just look at my herb jars and know if I have enough or not.  Thanks again!  BTW, I take it you're using the SoapMaker3?  How are you liking it?  I bought the pro version a few months ago and after feeling intimidated by it, I finally decided to tackle it and put everything in.  I'm actually having fun with it.  Also, it kind of satisfies my self-diagnosed OCD!


----------



## lsg (Aug 2, 2013)

I love it.  Once you get all of the ingredients entered along with the INCI names etc. it is wonderful.  When I want to make a label for a product, I just open the recipe, click on print, and choose the INCI codes and print it out.   You can keep inventory, show sales etc.  This is one of the best purchases I have made.


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow (more like a mesmerized wooooow)!  I've been putting data in for like 3 days now.  I haven't actually tried to sneak peek anything as to not completely turn myself off of this (I'm really good at starting something and not finishing it) but how does it print out a label for you?  Most of my labels I create through either Avery online or maestro.onlinelabels.com which each time you order labels from that company (which I have several times), they give you a pass for Maestro which is pretty much like Avery but I like it better.  The passes are good for anywhere from 1-3 months.  Would it print like that or do I have to design the labels within SoapMaker3?


----------



## lsg (Aug 3, 2013)

SoapMaster doesn't print out the label, just the INCI codes that I need for the label.  I use PrintMaster to make my labels, but with the INCI printout I don't have to search for the codes.


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Aug 3, 2013)

Oohh gotcha.  Well still, that makes it a heck of a lot easier!  Going through 5 different INCI lists just to get one label... it's crazy.  Still working on entering data as we speak more specifically all of my recipes.  Yikes!


----------



## Robert (Aug 3, 2013)

HerbalEarthling said:


> I am using the SoapMaker3 Pro program and it asks for specific gravity for each ingredient.  I have found pretty much every other ingredient except for poppy seeds (so far).  Was wondering if anyone has any insight on this.  Thanks!


What does it use that info for?  Is it for converting volume measurements to weights?  You could always determine that yourself if you can weigh and measure volumes.


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Aug 3, 2013)

It's for weight measurements I believe and I measure my ingredients by weight.  Oils and salts such as baking soda are pretty easy to find doing a quick Google search but herbs and such are another thing. But as lsg said, the program tells you if you don't know then just use "1". It can make the weights off slightly but herbs are just additives in soap so it's not a big deal. Just drives me a little mental lol.


----------



## Robert (Aug 3, 2013)

Maybe it's just so SoapMaker3 can tell you whether an ingredient will float or sink when mixed with the others.  Can it?  Or is it to tell you how big the molds you'd need, and how many?  Does the program do that?


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Aug 3, 2013)

From what I gather its a more accurate way to weigh each ingredient. An ounce of coconut oil weighs different than an ounce of water. Like if you measured out 2 different ingredients by mass say a cup of each. When you weigh both of the ingredients they will have a different weight. Like I said before I don't fully understand it.



Robert said:


> Maybe it's just so SoapMaker3 can tell you whether an ingredient will float or sink when mixed with the others.  Can it?  Or is it to tell you how big the molds you'd need, and how many?  Does the program do that?



Sorry about having two different posts I'm still getting used to the app on my phone. Soapmaker3 does store any info you have about your molds and that sort of thing. I haven't really gotten that far as the past 3 days I've just been entering data like my ingredients I use in all of my recipes and their INCI names, recipes that I use, supply orders, customer invoices... it has pretty much everything. I'm already seeing this was an excellent investment. It takes a lot of work out of guessing when it comes to pricing, reminds you of when you need to reorder something... no longer mentally storing your inventory. Its wonderful!


----------



## lsg (Aug 3, 2013)

This is what SoapMaker 3 says about SG:
"
The specific gravity (SG) of a substance is the ratio of its density to that of water. Water has a specific gravity of 1. Oils are slightly lighter than water, and generally have a specific gravity around 0.9 to 0.95.
SoapMaker uses Specific Gravity (SG) to implement several features: 
·      You can record your supply purchases (and track your stock) by volume if that's how you buy them. e.g. If you buy a gallon of oil, you can record the price you paid per gallon, and SoapMaker will tell you how many gallons are left in stock each time you make a batch. 
If you record a purchase in volume units (e.g. ml), the SG is important because internally SoapMaker always saves unit cost as cost per gram, even if you choose to display it in volume units. If the SG is wrong, the conversion from the volume units to grams will be wrong, and so will the unit cost. 
·      You have the option to enter recipe quantities in volume units (cups, Tbsp, etc.) and SoapMaker will convert to weight units (e.g. oz or lbs).
Note: Using volume measures for dry or granular ingredients is inherently inaccurate because of entrapped air - use weight measures instead. 
·      You can specify your product size in volume units. (e.g. if you make liquid soap and sell it in 10 fl oz bottles, you can tell SoapMaker your "portion size" is 10 fl oz and it will calculate the number of portions in a recipe and the cost per portion.) 
·      You can have SoapMaker resize a recipe to fit a mold. 
All of these features involve conversion between weight and volume, and this can only be done accurately if we know the SG of each ingredient."


----------



## lorriannew (Feb 18, 2020)

lsg said:


> This is what SoapMaker 3 says about SG:
> "
> The specific gravity (SG) of a substance is the ratio of its density to that of water. Water has a specific gravity of 1. Oils are slightly lighter than water, and generally have a specific gravity around 0.9 to 0.95.
> SoapMaker uses Specific Gravity (SG) to implement several features:
> ...



goood afternoon I am a new soap maker. i have Soapmker3. been aving problems adding my supplies because i am asked for the SG for every item. how can i get that info? is there a way to also do it for MP soap?  what is the SG for melt and our? Help Please.. thanks



HerbalEarthling said:


> Kind of new to Soap Making Forum and if there is a more appropriate place to put this thread, please let me know!
> 
> I am using the SoapMaker3 Pro program and it asks for specific gravity for each ingredient.  I have found pretty much every other ingredient except for poppy seeds (so far).  Was wondering if anyone has any insight on this.  Thanks!


good evening. can you please say where you found your info for SG for SoapMaker3?


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 18, 2020)

lorriannew said:


> good evening. can you please say where you found your info for SG for SoapMaker3?



The OP hasn’t been here since 2017. Not likely to get a response. This post is 6 years old. You’d be better off starting a new thread.


----------



## lsg (Feb 21, 2020)

lorriannew said:


> goood afternoon I am a new soap maker. i have Soapmker3. been aving problems adding my supplies because i am asked for the SG for every item. how can i get that info? is there a way to also do it for MP soap?  what is the SG for melt and our? Help Please.. thanks
> 
> 
> good evening. can you please say where you found your info for SG for SoapMaker3?


I found it in the "Help" section of Soapmaker 3


----------

